# Pocket dam Monday



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all, we will be up on Baroon Pocket Dam on Monday morning to test some new gear..''.Marys new Yack'' Anyone wanting to join , be at the Maleny boat ramp at around 06.30 thats Monday the 26th a March, bring a raincoat and a rod, best lure are Snapbacks on Gamakatsu round hook jigheads and Matt BLACK crank bait lures..and green Poltergeists.
Let U know how we went next week on fish report..
Good and SAFE weekend to all.Kilkenny :lol:


----------

